# Navigation SYS ???



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm going to be getting 350z performance model. Does anyone know if the car is equipped with the nav system, can you replace the radio head unit. I know the dvd reader is in the trunk, but i need to know if the head unit is interconnected. If it is, i won't be getting the navigation.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

0341TODD said:


> I'm going to be getting 350z performance model. Does anyone know if the car is equipped with the nav system, can you replace the radio head unit. I know the dvd reader is in the trunk, but i need to know if the head unit is interconnected. If it is, i won't be getting the navigation.


nav is optional for $1999.00 i think the head unit is all tied up in the electronics, but i may be wrong... hope this helps...


----------

